# Выбор баяна



## a-feda (26 Дек 2010)

Какой выбрать баян для музыкального училища?


----------



## ze_go (26 Дек 2010)

бюджет какой?


----------



## a-feda (26 Дек 2010)

100-180


----------



## alex66 (26 Дек 2010)

*a-feda*,
*a-feda*,
*a-feda*,
*a-feda*,
*a-feda*,
*a-feda*,
*a-feda*,
*a-feda*,


----------



## a-feda (27 Дек 2010)

А это что обозначает?


----------

